# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  تفليش هاتف نوكيا Nokia 808 RM-807

## كفاح الجريح

```

Selected FlashSettings : Manual
Check FlashFiles, Please, wait...


Files Set for Flashing :
MCU : RM-807_113.010.1508_79u_prd.core.fpsx
PPM : RM-807_113.010.1508_10.01_MEA_A_79u_prd.rofs2.fpsx
PPM2 : RM-807_113.010.1508_C00.01_79u_prd.rofs3.fpsx
CNT : RM-807_113.010.1508_U02.01_79u.uda.fpsx
Flashing phone now...
[Gen] Rules accepted for : RAPUxx Generation
Check files done...
-> SWversion check skipped : Dead mode selected
Dead Mode is Selected
Waiting for USB device...
--- Insert cable and charger or press phone's power button! ---
Connection opened successfully
Waiting for communication response...
[BootRom] : 1st boot Ok!
ASIC ID:       000000030000022600010007400C192103032108
CPU ID :       RAPU v21 , Features : Dead-Test , USBRPL , FullUSB
EM0 ID:        00000C35
EM1 ID:        00000C30
PUBLIC ID:     0C350000FFFB7C40DC99F87271B458E0116A79C0
ASIC MODE ID:  00
ROOT KEY HASH: 3AB5DB70B45D23F1ADEEBB5734160706
ROM ID:        2CAC45E23BC33C8B
Use RAPUv21_2nd.fg  ,  Rev : 3.0  Ver : 12.14.0 
Processing RAWLOADER...
FLIC : 006000EC
Req : XSR 1.6
Use RAPUv21_XSR17_alg.fg  ,  Rev : 3.0  Ver : 12.14.0 
Processing PASUBTOC ...
Processing ALG ...
Boot Done! :)
TIME : Boot time : 00:00:02 
Reopening the connection...
Waiting for response: 30
ADL: Check mode
Select ASIC [C900]
PAPUBkeys : 17AC758130EC0A40BAB0A0E31B342A01D17B8EC0
ADL: phone is in flash mode


Backup enabled, will read all certificates...
Reading NPC certificate...
IMEI : 351965050186542
Reading CCC certificate...
Reading HWC certificate...
Reading R&D certificate...
Reading VARIANT certificate...
Reading PARTNERC certificate...
Reading MDM_KEYS certificate...
NPC Certificate saved...
CCC Certificate saved...
HWC Certificate saved...


RPL saved : C:\InfinityBox\BEST\Backup\Cert\351965050186542_CRT.rpl




 === SW Version Check === 
- > UPGRADE
 === SW Version Check === 


   ===Flashing [MCU]===
Erase : Processing RM-807_113.010.1508_79u_prd.core.fpsx
Partitioning....
Partitioning Ok...
Erasing....
Erasing Ok...
TIME : Erase time : 00:00:01 
Write : Processing RM-807_113.010.1508_79u_prd.core.fpsx
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [ADA]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [KEYS]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [PRIMAPP]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [RAP3NAND]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [SOS+PMML]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [SOS+DECOMP]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [PASUBTOC]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [PAPUBKEYS]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [GENIO_INIT]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [SOS+IVE3A]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [SOS*UPDAPP]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [SOS*DSP0]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [LDSP]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [SOS*ISASW]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [SOS+CORE]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [SOS+ROFS1]
Total writen 570 blocks
TIME : Write time : 00:00:17 
MCU Write done
ADL: Request programm status
NAND status : 00000000 / 00000000 / 00000000


   ===Flashing [PPM]===
Erase : Processing RM-807_113.010.1508_10.01_MEA_A_79u_prd.rofs2.fpsx
Erasing....
Erasing Ok...
TIME : Erase time : 00:00:00 
Write : Processing RM-807_113.010.1508_10.01_MEA_A_79u_prd.rofs2.fpsx
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [SOS+ROFS2]
Total writen 228 blocks
TIME : Write time : 00:00:07 
PPM Write done
ADL: Request programm status
NAND status : 00000000 / 00000000 / 00000000


   ===Flashing [PPM2]===
Erase : Processing RM-807_113.010.1508_C00.01_79u_prd.rofs3.fpsx
Erasing....
Erasing Ok...
TIME : Erase time : 00:00:00 
Write : Processing RM-807_113.010.1508_C00.01_79u_prd.rofs3.fpsx
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [SOS+ROFS3]
CMT: Writing Hash CERT [SOS+IVE3B]
Total writen 4 blocks
TIME : Write time : 00:00:00 
PPM Write done
ADL: Request programm status
NAND status : 00000000 / 00000000 / 00000000


   ===Flashing [CNT]===
Erase : Processing RM-807_113.010.1508_U02.01_79u.uda.fpsx
Erasing....
Erasing Ok...
TIME : Erase time : 00:00:02 
Write : Processing RM-807_113.010.1508_U02.01_79u.uda.fpsx
Total writen 945 blocks
TIME : Write time : 00:00:33 
CNT Write done
ADL: Request programm status
NAND status : 00000000 / 00000000 / 00000000


ADL: Close_Session
Content: 000300000000000000000000000000
ADL: Reboot
```

----------


## mohamed73

تسلم اخي عالتجارب

----------


## king of royal

بااااااااااااارك الله فيك اخى  
ولو سمحت ارفع الفلاشه التى تم التفليش بيها  
حتى يتم تناسق الموضوع

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## bahr

شكرا لك..........

----------

